# Can you reuse brine?



## mummel (May 27, 2015)

Like refrigerate it?  Or do you need to toss it once used?  Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 27, 2015)

You need to toss it once you have used it.


----------



## mummel (May 27, 2015)

TY


----------

